# Wedding - old school style & a couple of landscapes



## Meysha (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All,
I posted this in one of the other galleries but I think most people in those other galleries aren't used to this type of stuff. So I thought I'd post it here.







Done with overlays (or textures some people call them), desat, PS lighting, vignette.
I'm really enjoying doing this new style. Not this full on all the time of course, but the whole overlay thing is awesome i reckon. Here's a couple of landscapes I did.







I think i went a bit hardcore on this washington one.





Comments and Critique and welcome, of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 18, 2008)

I like the wedding image. Not so keen on the landscapes though.  If the perspective of the column was corrected it might help.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 18, 2008)

One or two shots like this among more traditional wedding photos would be cool in my opinion. I like the first photo for sure. Two is ok as it just looks like an old photo from the 60s. The third I'm not so keen on.


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 18, 2008)

where was the second one taken?


----------



## Meysha (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't really remember, as parts of my USA holiday are a bit of a blur. But I think it's Myrtle Beach... or somewhere around there. All these houses had funny boardwalks out over sand dunes to get to the beach and then there was this weird wooden doorway thingymajig.


----------



## zendianah (Feb 19, 2008)

How do you do that technique?

OR can you tell me what its called.. I can google it.  I personally love the technique.. Not digging the landscape shots... but the wedding is very nice.


----------



## Meysha (Feb 19, 2008)

Search for Overlays, or Textures on flickr. There are a few groups devoted to it.


----------



## bblaine (Jun 20, 2008)

Meysha said:


> I can't really remember, as parts of my USA holiday are a bit of a blur. But I think it's Myrtle Beach... or somewhere around there. All these houses had funny boardwalks out over sand dunes to get to the beach and then there was this weird wooden doorway thingymajig.


 
yep, myrtle beach


----------



## timbearden (Jun 23, 2008)

I love texture overlays, but these seem almost too extreme.  It's almost too much and distracting.  I almost loose interest because I concentrate too much on the texture.  Dunno, just my two cents....I probably over do it on mine as well.


----------

